# WB/question.



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

Hit this one this a.m. Just had a question. I'm fairly new to musky fishing. The fish I have caught up to this point have all been light in color. Kind of tan/silvery with light markings. The first thing I noticed on this one was that it was darker with profound markings. Thought it was a big pike at first. My question is why? Male/female? Different strain? Caught out of deeper water. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't have answer nice fish tho. Where did u get it and on what I got two at Milton today. 26 and 31 inch. On tuff shad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

West Branch. Got it on a 9 inch deep diving crank. Fire Tiger. Not sure what kind of lure it was. Got it used with a group of other lures. No markings on it.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Different markings on muskie. Congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## woodsnwater86 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have had a tough time a west branch so far this year did u get that fish by the dam? And how far back were u running it


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

Got the fish over by Goose. Of a hump in 24 fow. Was running lure about 16 down. Nice marks and a lot of baitfish around the dam area, but no takers.

Thanks for the info. That picture sums it up.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Often times, you will see muskies that have been hanging near the weeds for some period of time to develop a darker color. I believe that their color or hues actually do change according to their most recent habitat. The strain you have there is a barred strain muskie. Ones you catch in open water, are usually more pale looking and their markings may seem more washed out. A perfect example of that are the St Clair muskies. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish, I was the first boat on wb this am fished till 1 no fish for us we worked all the good spots had someone who wacked em last week with me was hoping the streak would continue..nope! Nice break from salmon fishing. I know one other that was caught today as well.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> Nice fish, I was the first boat on wb this am fished till 1 no fish for us we worked all the good spots had someone who wacked em last week with me was hoping the streak would continue..nope! Nice break from salmon fishing. I know one other that was caught today as well.


I was up there as well fished from 7:30-1:15 , nothing for me . Casted and trolled . They were really shut down today . The last few weeks have been pretty good !


----------

